# Running drain pipe under footing?



## MoreCowbell (Jul 27, 2011)

Hello. I am trying to dry out a wet area in my crawlspace. As luck would have it, the outside of the wet foundation wall setion is a 10'x10' flower bed that is bordered on all sides by the house, concrete porch, concrete walkway and driveway (in other words it would be very difficult to drain an exterior foundation drain to daylight).

My strategy at this point is to install an exterior foundation drain in this area, but direct it to the interior of the crawlspace to a sump. I know that this is commonly done.  However, I'm wondering if I can run the drain under the footing (see attached sketch). I would be running this right next to the heel of a step-down in the foundation. Does running this next to this step-down make this technique more structuraly sound?  Should I dig the tunnel a bit larger in order to inject concrete around the pipe?  Or, is this simply a no-go altogether?

Thanks in advance for the input.

P.S. I've already cleaned all my gutters and graded the bed as much as I can to shed water. but the walkway and driveway limit this to only a 3" drop over the 10' run.


----------



## nealtw (Jul 27, 2011)

When the hole was dug for your foundation there was step left in the dirt. The builder put the step in the footing and the area close to the step was bridged. The weight actually bridges from the lower footing to 2 or 3 feet back on the raised footing. This will be the best place to put your pipe.


----------



## MoreCowbell (Jul 27, 2011)

nealtw said:


> When the hole was dug for your foundation there was step left in the dirt. The builder put the step in the footing and the area close to the step was bridged. The weight actually bridges from the lower footing to 2 or 3 feet back on the raised footing. This will be the best place to put your pipe.



Thanks Nealtw.  I didn't know that.  That info definitely comes in handy.:  I guess that explains why the footing in that area (raised side of the step close to the step) doesn't appear as substantial as on the rest of the house.  I suppose the builder didn't bother spending a lot of time on that section knowing that it was going to have a lighter load.


----------

